# Our new rescue



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

You are so lucky! Congratulations to you both. My SIL adopted a rescue from Puerto Rico.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

What a cutie pie she is!


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


She looks so precious!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

She is so cute. Lucky girl to have her forever home.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Congratulations! Gretel is adorable.


----------



## olepjms (Aug 21, 2013)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


I am so happy for you and for Gretel! She is adorable.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


Bless you for giving Greta a forever home. She looks settled in and ready for love and hugs.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507





Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


She is absolutely gorgeous!! Sooo happy for you!!! Good luck with her. We rescue an American Breed Australian Shepherd (Black & White) 2 years ago. We are absolutely in love with her!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Awww, she looks like a keeper, and so much like our Jack Russell Piper.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think your new dog is beautiful.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wonderful that your dog has worked out for you. She is so cute.


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

bundyanne07 said:


> I think your new dog is beautiful.


Thank you Anne!! We do too! Our granddaughters met her today, and they're in love with her !


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

She looks adorable!!! And when you know it’s the right dog for you, you know!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> You are so lucky! Congratulations to you both. My SIL adopted a rescue from Puerto Rico.


It looks like she has settled in!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


She’s precious…lucky humans 😁 and dog. 🐶​


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507





jeanne63 said:


> She’s precious…lucky humans 😁 and dog. 🐶​


She's adorable! Enjoy your lives together!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Gretel looks quite at home and settled, showing her tummy. Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


Darling.. Thank you. Cure name


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Who could possibly have said no to Gretel? Hope you will have many happy years together, and have lots of stories to share with us!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So happy for you! She is adorable and I love her name 💕


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507



So cure


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> So cute


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


Congratulations


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> We adopted little Gretel 2 weeks ago. We had fostered 2 other dogs in hopes of adopting, but neither was a good fit for us. Gretel is a perfect girl, all the way from Barbados. She loves everyone and has a personality that aims to please. We are so happy with her!!
> View attachment 1228508
> 
> View attachment 1228507


She looks very happy! Good Luck!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

There is nothing like the love of a fur baby, whether they are feline or dog. I’m glad you adopted a dog. Sadly, too many good dogs are euthanized at the humane society.


----------

